# Maria Moliner



## Lekes

Recién llegada al Forum, hola a todos, usuaria de Wordrefence desde 2008.

Creo que un link al Diccionario de Uso del Español de María Moliner sería una herramienta muy útil. Y me choca no encontrarlo (pero si al Merriam-Webster para el inglés, por ejemplo). 

¿Hay algún motivo para que esto sea así?

Lekes
____________________ 
PS: Sorry and hello, my first day in the Forum (but using Wordreference since 2008) I did not realize I may post in English.

I believe that the Maria Moliner's "Diccionario de Uso del Español" could be a useful tool, but it is not a link to it (i.e. the link to the Merriam-Webster in English).

Is it any reason to ignore this dictionary?

Thanks

Lekes


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Lekes:

No sé en los demás foros pero aquí, sí está .

Hasta luego


----------



## Lekes

Gracias Cintia&Martine. Magnifico link.

Pero insisto en mi pregunta, ahora ampliada: ¿porqué cuando se quiere bucear en una palabra en Español el único referente es el Diccionario de la RAE y no hay link alguno hacia otras fuentes?


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Lekes y bienvenido,

Bueno, la verdad es que tienes dos fuentes disponibles casi que automáticamente: el diccionario "de la casa", que es el Espasa-Calpe, y el DRAE a través de un link.

Pensaría uno que por su carácter de "autoridad" el DRAE podría ser suficiente, pero tu pregunta es validísima, y ya otro colega se la ha puesto de presente al administrador.

Tengamos paciencia entonces, esperando la respuesta de Mike.

Saludos, 

PU


----------



## Lekes

Hola Piraña U y gracias.

Entonces a esperar...

Lekes


----------



## osa_menor

Hola:

Reanimo este hilo antiguo porque también estoy muy interesada en el Diccionario de Uso del Español de María Moliner. Mi Profesora me lo recomendó. Pero el enlace en #2 no lleva al diccionario. 
¿Puede ser que no existe una versión en línea de este diccionario?

Muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas,

Osa.


----------



## Peterdg

Hola osa-menor,

Hace un tiempo, el diccionario estaba disponible en la red (con una interfaz horrible), pero, por lo visto, lo han quitado. (Por lo menos, ya no lo encuentro). De todos modos, era la nueva edición revisada y no la edición original de María Moliner.


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias, Peter.
¡Qué lástima! Tengo que contentarme con la RAE.


----------

